# Shipping companies and cost :)



## Waltz (Oct 28, 2013)

Tell me about the shipping companies you have used and what they charged. Any problems or concerns you had with the company would be great. I am looking at shipping my horse from WA to Ontario so its about a 24 hour total haul.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

No idea what it is now....but almost all will give you a price on the phone..

In 2007- 2008 I shipped a mare with a small carrier from TX to northern CA for $700.

In 2011, I had a price to ship from TX to KY with a major carrier, Sallee, I think. $1000 per horse...we hauled them ourselves.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I am having a foal shipped from Maine to Oregon in November. A colt from the same breeder is going to Canada and she tells me her boy will have to offload from the American shipper and a Canadian company will pick him up. Not sure why...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I used to work at FedEx, loading and unloading aircraft. We shipped horses all the time, no joke. I don't think it was wallet friendly though...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We have used Johnson horse transport twice to ship goats (but in their horse trailers, we were extremly picky on disease control for our herd). They ship from the cost to cost all the time. We shipped three from CO to PA, they were just looking to fill the trailer back home and were coming back from from Canada, I think it was $500 or $600 for all 3 goats and they got an entire box stall (that could be split into 3 sections). We used them again to ship from OK to Pa, again we got an entire box for one goat and that was also $500 as they had to go a bit out of their way to pick him up. Their trailers are extremely clean and are air ride semis. If you are flexible on pickup you get better rates if they are just looking to fill a load.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Price will completely depend on what business you'll be using.

In 2012 (ish) I had my gelding shipped with professional haulers from CO to TX and (though I can't remember the total price) I recall it being around $1,400 ish. I had him hauled back a year later for $900 ish with better service.


----------

